

How Oulu became a thriving startup ecosystem in 3 years - pullor
http://www.arcticstartup.com/2014/03/13/how-oulu-became-a-thriving-startup-ecosystem-in-3-years

======
lainetom
Check out how Oulu startup scene was built from the scratch to a globally
renowned startup hub, attracting everyone from Wall Street Journal and
Techcrunch to Samsung innovation scouts and StartUp Sauna warmups and Midnight
Pitch Fest to Polar Bear Pitching.

